# Some Thoughts On Pipe Smoking and Age



## Henry Hughes (Jan 27, 2010)

So I'm about 20 and have been smoking a pipe for a few years now. First off I absolutely love it. There's nothing like smoking a pipe, I've tried cigars, cigarettes, hookah, everything, and yet nothing compares to my pipe. However, being as young as I am pretty young I've noticed that there's quite a lot of negative imagery that goes with smoking a pipe. I'm not talking about the image of an old man puffing away at a pipe hidden amongst vast quantities of facial hair ( I actually aspire to be this once I'm old enough). Instead I'm referring to the image of the pipe smoker who is that out of place, out of touch, nerd or dork. And although some of us pipe smoker's are a bit dorky (I only started to smoke because of my love of both the movie White Christmas, which stars prolific pipe smoker Bing Crosby, as well as the Lord of The Rings Trilogy). However I disagree strongly with this image as see the pipe being a reflection of the golden era when a man would make time in his day for that nice relaxing smoke after work, or even at work. And yet sadly most of the world doesn't see it this way. An example of the nerdy or dorkish stereotype of pipe smokers one only need to look at the recent teen-comedy/drama Adventureland in which one character plays the role of a "nerd". To induce this image the character has greased back-hair, glasses, a small greasy mustache, has a love of russian literature, poor social skills, and yes, he smokes a pipe. Again, I dislike how pipe-smoking is given such a negative image. Thoughts?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

The nail that stands up gets hammered down. Most sheep- er, people respond well to the brainwashing- er marketing, er- entertainment... yeah that's it ENTERTAINMENT that parades itself as popular culture.

Craig Ferguson explains it quite well: YouTube - Craig Ferguson 7/21/9A Late Late Show beginning


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Henry Hughes said:


> So I'm about 20 and have been smoking a pipe for a few years now. First off I absolutely love it. There's nothing like smoking a pipe, I've tried cigars, cigarettes, hookah, everything, and yet nothing compares to my pipe. However, being as young as I am pretty young I've noticed that there's quite a lot of negative imagery that goes with smoking a pipe. I'm not talking about the image of an old man puffing away at a pipe hidden amongst vast quantities of facial hair ( I actually aspire to be this once I'm old enough). Instead I'm referring to the image of the pipe smoker who is that out of place, out of touch, nerd or dork. And although some of us pipe smoker's are a bit dorky (I only started to smoke because of my love of both the movie White Christmas, which stars prolific pipe smoker Bing Crosby, as well as the Lord of The Rings Trilogy). However I disagree strongly with this image as see the pipe being a reflection of the golden era when a man would make time in his day for that nice relaxing smoke after work, or even at work. And yet sadly most of the world doesn't see it this way. An example of the nerdy or dorkish stereotype of pipe smokers one only need to look at the recent teen-comedy/drama Adventureland in which one character plays the role of a "nerd". To induce this image the character has greased back-hair, glasses, a small greasy mustache, has a love of russian literature, poor social skills, and yes, he smokes a pipe. Again, I dislike how pipe-smoking is given such a negative image. Thoughts?


Ahh the nerd question. Lots of friends and colleagues at my university smoke a pipe. I can understand the stereotype. However, I know of a few carpenters, policemen, etc who also smoke a pipe. Not sure if you would call an MD a nerd .. but there are a few of those as well. Maybe that TV show has influenced your thoughts on this .. but I never thought of pipe smoking as a "nerd" thing. Macarthur smoked a cob right? Some ppl think I'm a nerd, I take it as a compliment. Being a Nerd is bad when you are in high school, but later in life .. you got it licked. A friend of mine has his PhD in math with a concentration in stats. In high school he epitomized the word "nerd" .. well, "less than cool" so to speak. This guy now lives in Manhattan and has long ago made his first million; takes trips all over the world every year for weeks at a time. Though I can't say he has women .. he does have a wife.

Some ppl consider me a nerd. I fish, hunt (not much anymore) I even trapped when I was younger. -


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Darn, that photo didn't take. Maybe I'll change my avatar later. It's a shitty pic anyway ... yard-shirt.. no shave....


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

KinnScience said:


> Some ppl consider me a nerd. I fish, hunt (not much anymore) I even trapped when I was younger. -


Now I am not saying your a nerd. You are a science teacher, so I would say there is a great chance you are :rockon: But anyone who has a science magazine as the avatar, well, need I say more....


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

My life is real contradiction.

I play and love hockey amongst many other sports. I smoke a pipe. I play video games. I'm an Oracle DBA. I'm an anti-smoker when it comes to cigarettes. I love fine Scotches.

Therefore, I can be summarized in the following way. An anti-smoking pipe smoking jock who loves video games while sipping fine Scotches and makies his living as a techie. 

You would never in a million years think that I would be a pipe smoker. I pride myself in that.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Nerd? Is Popeye a nerd? "Nuff said!


----------



## Henry Hughes (Jan 27, 2010)

If anything this has proved to me that pipe smokers aren't nerds we're the individuals of life. The ones who aren't afraid to be ourselves and enjoy the finer things in life.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Henry Hughes said:


> So I'm about 20 and have been smoking a pipe for a few years now. First off I absolutely love it. There's nothing like smoking a pipe, I've tried cigars, cigarettes, hookah, everything, and yet nothing compares to my pipe. However, being as young as I am pretty young I've noticed that there's quite a lot of negative imagery that goes with smoking a pipe. I'm not talking about the image of an old man puffing away at a pipe hidden amongst vast quantities of facial hair ( I actually aspire to be this once I'm old enough). Instead I'm referring to the image of the pipe smoker who is that out of place, out of touch, nerd or dork. And although some of us pipe smoker's are a bit dorky (I only started to smoke because of my love of both the movie White Christmas, which stars prolific pipe smoker Bing Crosby, as well as the Lord of The Rings Trilogy). However I disagree strongly with this image as see the pipe being a reflection of the golden era when a man would make time in his day for that nice relaxing smoke after work, or even at work. And yet sadly most of the world doesn't see it this way. An example of the nerdy or dorkish stereotype of pipe smokers one only need to look at the recent teen-comedy/drama Adventureland in which one character plays the role of a "nerd". To induce this image the character has greased back-hair, glasses, a small greasy mustache, has a love of russian literature, poor social skills, and yes, he smokes a pipe. Again, I dislike how pipe-smoking is given such a negative image. Thoughts?


Henry, I know the feeling. I'm only a nipper too at the ripe old age of 18 so I often get the glares and the sneers about my pipe smoking (even from other smokers which takes the piss). I also get the odd joke about compensating for something or trying to look like a Professor.

As for the negative image I don't really see it myself. I mean pipe smoking is such a rarity these days that it often just doesn't get mentioned, but having said that when it does get mentioned it is often slightly negative.

I do agree with you with the 'Golden Era', where a man would make time for himself and my pipe is my 'me time' as I'm sure it is for you. I don't know how we'll convince the rest of the world to see it that way but maybe if we just keep smoking maybe they'll come round.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Henry Hughes said:


> If anything this has proved to me that pipe smokers aren't nerds we're the individuals of life. The ones who aren't afraid to be ourselves and enjoy the finer things in life.


Exactly, my young friend. Non-conformists. We leave the ordinariness of convention to the sheeple. We do what we like and we like what we do. People like us make the world better! p

Well, I may have overstated our worth...but I don't care!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Henry Hughes said:


> So I'm about 20 and have been smoking a pipe for a few years now. First off I absolutely love it. There's nothing like smoking a pipe, I've tried cigars, cigarettes, hookah, everything, and yet nothing compares to my pipe. However, being as young as I am pretty young I've noticed that there's quite a lot of negative imagery that goes with smoking a pipe. I'm not talking about the image of an old man puffing away at a pipe hidden amongst vast quantities of facial hair ( I actually aspire to be this once I'm old enough). Instead I'm referring to the image of the pipe smoker who is that out of place, out of touch, nerd or dork. And although some of us pipe smoker's are a bit dorky (I only started to smoke because of my love of both the movie White Christmas, which stars prolific pipe smoker Bing Crosby, as well as the Lord of The Rings Trilogy). However I disagree strongly with this image as see the pipe being a reflection of the golden era when a man would make time in his day for that nice relaxing smoke after work, or even at work. And yet sadly most of the world doesn't see it this way. An example of the nerdy or dorkish stereotype of pipe smokers one only need to look at the recent teen-comedy/drama Adventureland in which one character plays the role of a "nerd". To induce this image the character has greased back-hair, glasses, a small greasy mustache, has a love of russian literature, poor social skills, and yes, he smokes a pipe. Again, I dislike how pipe-smoking is given such a negative image. Thoughts?


Best way to dispel the myth of the old man or the nerd is to simply be who you are and smoke your pipe. Cigar smoking was once considered an antiquated, unhealthy, smelly, etc. pastime. In the 80s Arnold Schwarzenegger was an avid cigar smoker, but would not let photos of himself smoking get released because he thought it would generate bad PR. Once we go to the late 90s a famous guy didn't look cool _unless _he had a cigar, so perceptions can certainly change.


----------



## Henry Hughes (Jan 27, 2010)

cactusboy33 said:


> Henry, I know the feeling. I'm only a nipper too at the ripe old age of 18 so I often get the glares and the sneers about my pipe smoking (even from other smokers which takes the piss). I also get the odd joke about compensating for something or trying to look like a Professor.
> 
> As for the negative image I don't really see it myself. I mean pipe smoking is such a rarity these days that it often just doesn't get mentioned, but having said that when it does get mentioned it is often slightly negative.
> 
> I do agree with you with the 'Golden Era', where a man would make time for himself and my pipe is my 'me time' as I'm sure it is for you. I don't know how we'll convince the rest of the world to see it that way but maybe if we just keep smoking maybe they'll come round.


Exactly, I also receive such comments. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess I'm just oblivious. I am 22 and smoke pipe / cigars regularly. In public I never noticed "odd" looks, and in fact have gotten mainly compliments rather than tacit disapproval. 

My general attitude towards life is you can't make everyone happy, so why bother being anything other than yourself.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice to see fellow young smokers. Only 20 myself. As for image, whatever. I'd prefer people to think I'm a nerd than to constantly ask if I'm "holding" when I smoke on campus. I'm thinking next time someone asks I just charge them 15 bucks for a baggie of black shag.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

In a culture where everything is systematically dumbed down to ensure that the masses retain and deepen their usefulness as "sheeple", the appearance of anything smacking of cultivation and education is discredited and demonized. An idiot recently called me, angrily, an "elitist brainiac." (Disclaimer: That incident did not happen here.) I was called this, I guess, because I have a certain store of knowledge which I don't mind sharing, without presumption or arrogance, and I can write without the reassuring (to them) appearance of illiteracy or at least semi-literacy. I'm old enough to remember a time when elitism was based on power and wealth and the ability to exclude others from the fruits of education and other opportunities. But nowadays education and knowledge, by themselves, are considered elitist. It must be that, as I have no power or wealth. To paraphrase an old Greek saying, those whom the Gods would destroy they first make stupid. The rest of us, unwanted remnants of a more enlightened age, are just in the way. Along with our pipes.


----------



## MTDuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Some good points made here all around, but to be honest the ? posed by the OP is one that I think is mostly asked by those THAT ARE young. By that I mean now that I'm nearly twice that (argh!) I so seldom even think about what others think of me that now I'm wondering about my image with a pipe. 

Do get me wrong, when I was 20 or 25 I would have been wondering the same things.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Now I am not saying your a nerd. You are a science teacher, so I would say there is a great chance you are :rockon: But anyone who has a science magazine as the avatar, well, need I say more....


 Well, lets just say, I aspire to be a nerd! In truth though, my first undergrad was in business Admin marketing. And besides ... I was suspended once in high school for fighting in the hall.:boxing:... doesn't that disqualify me?

I mean ... I DID miss chess club, physics club, and band practice for 2 weeks! ...oh ... and I smoked .... pretty rowdy eh? :banana:


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Been interested in pipe smoking for the past week or so...I never thought pipe smokers were nerds or looked down on them...I'm 21 btw


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

Zeabed said:


> In a culture where everything is systematically dumbed down to ensure that the masses retain and deepen their usefulness as "sheeple", the appearance of anything smacking of cultivation and education is discredited and demonized. An idiot recently called me, angrily, an "elitist brainiac." (Disclaimer: That incident did not happen here.) I was called this, I guess, because I have a certain store of knowledge which I don't mind sharing, without presumption or arrogance, and I can write without the reassuring (to them) appearance of illiteracy or at least semi-literacy. I'm old enough to remember a time when elitism was based on power and wealth and the ability to exclude others from the fruits of education and other opportunities. But nowadays education and knowledge, by themselves, are considered elitist. It must be that, as I have no power or wealth. To paraphrase an old Greek saying, those whom the Gods would destroy they first make stupid. The rest of us, unwanted remnants of a more enlightened age, are just in the way. Along with our pipes.


I bet this idea could start whole thread on it's own. I have experienced very similar situations, where all I was doing was sharing knowledge, and certain people around me told me I was pretentious. The reason was simply because I had a lot of answers, and use a decent vocabulary. I find that mentality pretty upsetting.

I also have friends and acquaintances who are convinced that I know every and am never wrong. This of course is not the case, but comes down to a very simple trick I use. I only open my mouth when I am sure that I am correct.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> Nice to see fellow young smokers. Only 20 myself. As for image, whatever. I'd prefer people to think I'm a nerd than to constantly ask if I'm "holding" when I smoke on campus. I'm thinking next time someone asks I just charge them 15 bucks for a baggie of black shag.


LOL...

Just dont sell the flakes of P.Stok LBF your getting bro.

or,

if you do.. They should be $20 each & Bag em up individually for em too. LOL


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

I am the Old Fart with Facial hair that smokes a pipe .
Took me a long time but I do not care what anyone else thinks .
Whole lot of PIA's trying to push their agendas on us though .


You Happy !
That is all that matters .


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> I bet this idea could start whole thread on it's own. I have experienced very similar situations, where all I was doing was sharing knowledge, and certain people around me told me I was pretentious. The reason was simply because I had a lot of answers, and use a decent vocabulary. I find that mentality pretty upsetting.
> 
> I also have friends and acquaintances who are convinced that I know every and am never wrong. This of course is not the case, but comes down to a very simple trick I use. I only open my mouth when I am sure that I am correct.


Bingo! (And I don't mean the dog in the song.)


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Thread half jack.I am 32 and have been a piper for 5 years or so. Cigars for 14. Basically, I don't care what people think as long as I am not causing someone actual harm (secondhand smoke whiners get ignore)The thread jack: when someone gets called an "elitest" for having knowledge and good grammar, the person that is saying such a thing is not only a fool, but a hypocrite. Currently, the best NEGATIVE example of an "elitest" is a politician who panders to the lowest common denominator, and at the same time views them with utter distain. Almost an "untouchable" as in Indian society. Of course THAT "untouchable" is the one calling YOU an "elitest"....all while handing his entire life to someone in an ivory tower.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm over 40 (slightly) and I don't care anymore what other people think. If I enjoy a pipe then I smoke a pipe. I think worrying about what other people think of you is a waste of energy. Besides, pipes are "hip" and "with it", also "groovy" .

It helps to have a beard too, so start growing one .


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

There're bound to be nerds and dorks in any hobby. Its inevitable


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

I am already thought of as a nerd and '18 going on 80' so when my friends find out I've taken up pipe smoking I don't think they will be in the least surprised. It seems that all my hobbies and interests come under the old man or nerd stereotype, unfortunately.


Henry, cactusboy, rlaliberty and Grey7; it's fantastic to find out there are fellow young pipe smokers on the forum! :wave:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Nerd? Well my hobby's (a bit contradictory) during middle school-high school were building computers, also I was involved in the Hip Hop scene in our area, hosted and DJed several shows, recorded in multi million dollar studios, again nerd? Actually yeah I consider myself a nerd and I wouldn't want it any other way to be honest. I can't easily have conversations with people my age (20ish) because their maturity level and mine are eons from each other. I have more in common with the old geezers at the b&m then with people my own age.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

I usually associate pipe smoking with wisdom. Spend 25 years with a pipe in quiet contemplation of life and you see things for what they are...

People who apply negative stereotypes only do it because they, themselves feel inadequate for some reason or another. The world would be a better place if everyone was more comfortable in their own skin.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been thinking about it and now realize there are tons of people, young and old, men and women, who smoke pipes. Just not all of the pipes are briar and they stuff 'em with rock and some other weed besides tobacco. And they usually try to keep under the radar! : O


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I've always loved the image of the nerd/geek. Even in high school. I say roll with it! Eventually all the "cool" kids will realize that they're not cool at all, and you're the actual cool one! Ha!


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tom Gooding said:


> I am already thought of as a nerd and '18 going on 80' so when my friends find out I've taken up pipe smoking I don't think they will be in the least surprised. It seems that all my hobbies and interests come under the old man or nerd stereotype, unfortunately.
> 
> Henry, cactusboy, rlaliberty and Grey7; it's fantastic to find out there are fellow young pipe smokers on the forum! :wave:


Same here, my friends give me the same stick about being an 'old man trapped in a young mans body'. Oh if they only knew the joys of the pipe.

Plus since we started young theres more time to enjoy it and grow old with it. That is if I don't go broke before then.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 29, 2010)

cactusboy33 said:


> Same here, my friends give me the same stick about being an 'old man trapped in a young mans body'. Oh if they only knew the joys of the pipe.
> 
> Plus since we started young theres more time to enjoy it and grow old with it. That is if I don't go broke before then.


The same comments were made of me when I was younger too. Considering how stupid some kids are in their early 20's you should take that as a compliment.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> I've always loved the image of the nerd/geek. Even in high school. I say roll with it! Eventually all the "cool" kids will realize that they're not cool at all, and you're the actual cool one! Ha!


I agree. After high school, the cool kids spend the rest of their lives reliving their glory years in high school; the rest of us started our real life.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

There will always be systems of thoughts & ideas designed to easily judge and generalize people different from ourselves. It's unfortunately just something that we do. Sometimes its not even done with cruel intentions, more like social constructs they think they need to follow.

So you know what's always a good thing to think about....

Dont feel weird or bad if you see someone doing that, just feel happy knowing that this is a person that for the time being at least, you dont want to talk anyways since you know what kind of thoughts they carry at the moment.

If someone is judging you and at the same time you know that they absolutely do not know you or anything about you, trust me, the person who is able to do that, you don't really care what they are thinking anyways.

Much easier to keep on walking with your head in the same position as it was before that situation.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

It seems so stupid to be judged just because you smoke a pipe. It is more of an art than smoking a cig ever will be.

Are people afraid of things they don't know, or of people who don't conform to the "general standard"?


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Senator said:


> My life is real contradiction.
> 
> I love hockey
> I smoke a pipe.
> I love fine Scotches.


Contradiction?? :hmm:

All I see is perfection.

Thats just me though so....who knows.
:dunno:

***

You should go check out the Hockey thread. You'll feel right at home.

And by the way, you heard that you guys have a Pipe Club up there yonder? 
The Ottawa Pipe Club Website - a place for pipesters to gather!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I agree. After high school, the cool kids spend the rest of their lives reliving their glory years in high school; the rest of us started our real life.


Well said; a pithy and uber-true statement. It has ever been thus.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Been smoking pipes since 1981 and find it one of life's greatest joys. Im 46 and dont give a hoot what anyone else thinks about it. I never get funny looks so I guess at my age the pipe fits me? hehe


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

I hate to say it kiddo, but save yourself some bullshit and just smoke the pipe at home. or in a small place with very close friends. A pipe at 20 just does not look "right " according to "society".. yea i know it sucks....

I just turned 30, so i think i earned my right to smoke my pipe in public. but i face an entirely different problem. What i have to deal with is looking like a hipster douchebag... there are lots of them in Brooklyn and Manhattan.. (trust fund kids who wear $1000 waredrobes trying to look like they are wearing $50 waredrobes.... they drink cheap beer cuz its "cool" and they would proabbly smoke a pipe... ugh.. i cant stand them... they infest any cool artist neighborchood. anyways, at 30 i just dont care anymore... i smoke a pipe on the street while walking my boston terrier, i probably look like a hipster douchbag but i have better things to worry about.... (and its nice to finally be old enough to smoke a pipe and have it look "normal""


-hyp


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If you see this as a problem, you still haven't reached the "don't care" age...


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with Hyp on this one.

I smoked cigs through my twenties, cigars through my thirties and mid-forties. I have smoked a pipe for about a year and a half. I rarely smoked a cigar in public, and have never smoked a pipe anywhere but my garage smoke-hole. It's tough to smoke anything (but pot) in SoCal without getting dirty looks.

I'm forty-five now, my beard is gray, and I smoke a pipe for one reason only, I like it. I wish I knew what you eighteen, twenty, and thirty-somethings knew when I was your age.

Smoke what you like and like what you smoke, even if you have to hide away to do it.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

I say smoke what you like where you want (legally). I work on a college campus and have seen both professors and students sitting outside smoking a pipe. I've actually followed the aroma around corners to find the fellow smoker and have a conversation! I see it as developing your own style. 

There's an old saying that I wish I could remember but it goes something like this:
Do what makes you happy. The people in your life who matter will understand and the people who don't understand don't matter.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

And for those of you who "read" Playboy, page 16 of the March issue is enough to sell me on pipe smoking at any age :thumb:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

bigd618 said:


> And for those of you who "read" Playboy, page 16 of the March issue is enough to sell me on pipe smoking at any age :thumb:


bigD, bigD - what is this? We aint in high school anymore.
We dont need this teasing.
Post The Pic. Put that dusty old scanner to use please. 
You will have a lot of thankful pipe smokers in the end.

Can we post pics like that here? If not, just use your sharpie (barely) please.


----------



## bigd618 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry - no scanner. 

I'm not sure if we can post those here...I'm guessing no.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I smoke Pipes and cigars as often as I can, and I have been smoking cigars for about 5 years now and smoking pipes for a few months. I am going to be 20 this year, but right now I am 19.

I've always viewed pipe and cigar smoking with great respect and interest while I've always held cigarettes in distinct disgust. I've been raised by my parents to love and respect literature, movies,firearms, and music. I guess, you could say they raised me to love the finer things in life and to strive for knowledge.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I am 19 and i enjoy pipes and cigars. I used to go to a community college in a very busy city and i had a pipe a few times a week. the only place we could smoke were on the sidewalks by the very busy streets, you would be amazed on how many weird looks i got. But I eventually moved to a college far away. We cant smoke in the dorms, but we can outside. I have not smoked a pipe in a few months, but i smoke cigars regularly. i have gotten my friends to join me sometimes. I do see our resident hall advisor smoking a pipe, i might have to join him one day.


----------

